# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Theresa McQueen (Jorgie Porter)

## Perdita

The McQueen family is to increase by one again later this month as young, naive tearaway Theresa joins the clan. 

Theresa, played by 20-year-old TV newcomer Jorgie Porter, is a 'teen temptress' and 'Lolita type' who has a distinct lack of self-awareness. Her vulnerability is her status within her family and she is alert to the fact that she has a long way to go before she becomes a real member of the McQueens. 

Her love of men catapults her straight into McQueen mayhem when she unwittingly becomes involved in Tony (Nick Pickard) and Jacqui's (Claire Cooper) already-ailing relationship. 

With the tension between Jacqui and Tony beginning to ease slightly, Jacqui seizes the opportunity to speak with him about the tanning salon lease. Tony, however, finds himself distracted by an attractive blonde girl at The Loft's school disco-themed night and fails to show for his meeting with Jacqui.

Believing he has nothing more to lose, Tony takes her back to his flat but is soon overcome with regret the following morning when he realises that Theresa is only 15 and still a schoolgirl. 

When Theresa turns to her family with the tall tale of an older man taking advantage of her, Jacqui is beyond speechless when Theresa takes her around to the man's flat and it turns out to be Tony's. 

Speaking of her new role, Porter said: "I'm thrilled to be joining not just Hollyoaks but one of soap's most notorious families. Although she's feisty with outsiders, Theresa's ranking within the family is low so she's eager to impress."

She added: "I canât wait to see how Theresa earns her stripes as part of the McQueen clan!"

Her first scenes are due to air on Tuesday, November 25.

----------

crystalsea (06-11-2008), tammyy2j (05-11-2008)

----------


## Bryan

Apparantly the producer wanted the girl who plays Tina in Corrie to play this part, but Corrie had snapped her up before he had chance to offer her the part. Could have seen her suit this role very well!

----------


## tammyy2j

She looks very like Carmel

OMG Tony and another McQueen how original

----------


## Abbie

> OMG Tony and another McQueen how original


Thats what I was thinking

----------


## moonstorm

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has revealed that her character Theresa McQueen will be at the centre of a big week of episodes next month.

The actress confirmed that viewers can expect an action-packed time ahead for her troubled alter ego, who is still trying to cover up the fact that she killed Calvin Valentine on his second wedding day last May.

Speaking in an interview with the Daily Star, Porter explained: "I can't say too much but there's a massive week of episodes coming up in mid-February. There's a big action set-piece we filmed on location. I did some of my own stunts but I had a double as well so I can't brag too much.

"This week the producers have been talking about long-term storylines for this year, so hopefully I'll know what will happen to Theresa soon."

The 23-year-old also praised her recent plotlines, admitting that she is enjoying the ongoing mix between dramatic and comedic scenes.

She said: "It's been a very eventful few months: Theresa got pregnant by Calvin, killed him and then blamed it on another guy that went to prison. There have been some great storylines that have been amazing for me to play.

"It can be incredibly draining, though. I go home sometimes and just cry. I bawl for no reason and then I realise it's because I've been crying non-stop on set for four months, so that's probably got something to do with it. But it's not all doom and gloom. I'm lucky because I do a lot of comedy too. Not every actress gets to do both."


From DS

----------


## Perdita

Theresa McQueen's dark history comes back to haunt her on Hollyoaks next week as she and her baby daughter Kathleen-Angel are snatched and held captive by bad boy Kyle Ryder. Kyle is determined for revenge after being framed for Calvin's murder - but how far will he go to make the true culprit suffer? As Warren, Ethan and Carmel end up on the scene and the hostage drama comes to a head, fans can expect stunts and shocks as one character will lose their life… DS recently chatted to Jorgie Porter, who plays Theresa, to hear more about a week of high drama for Hollyoaks.

How does Theresa feel when she hears rumours that Kyle could be back in the village?
"She's absolutely frightened for her life. Obviously she put Kyle into prison - it wasn't her idea but she went along with it because she didn't want to be apart from her baby. Theresa knows that Kyle must have so much rage inside of him after being in prison, and he's already threatened her a lot. So Theresa is really worried about Kyle taking revenge."

What do her family think of the situation?
"The McQueens all tell Theresa to leave the village - they feel that there's nothing else she can do now and no good can come from her staying in Hollyoaks. So her mum arranges for her to be put up with a friend in Manchester."

What happens next?
"Ethan arranges to meet Theresa before she goes - he keeps asking her why she has to leave and what the big secret is. But obviously Theresa can't tell him that she's a killer! So they arrange to meet at a car park, but by the time Ethan gets there, Theresa is gone because she's been snatched by Kyle. So Theresa and Ethan don't get to have their meeting."

You've recently had a lot of scenes with Craig Vye, who plays Ethan, and Abi Phillips, who plays Liberty. Has it been nice to work with some new people?
"Yeah, it's been really good. When new people start, you remember what it was like for you when you first joined the show and all of the new things you experienced. You feel for them as well, because they've come into a big crowd of people and they don't know anyone's name. So you've just got to remember that and make them feel welcome. Craig and Abi have been fun to work with."

Do you think Theresa and Ethan are a good match?
"Well he's a cheating rat, isn't he?! He's a love rat! Theresa never gets it right with her men, does she? One day maybe she'll find someone who actually really likes her and they'll fall in love together. But until then…"

Thomas Sean Hughes, who played Theresa's love interest Logan in Hollyoaks Later has proved really popular, hasn't he?
"Oh yeah, he's had so many fans on Twitter and so many girls loved him! I think it'd be great to bring him back! I think he'd enjoy it and I think he'd be great, because he was a good asset to the show, wasn't he?"

What's the atmosphere been like on set since Hollyoaks' new producer has been appointed?
"At first you think, 'Uh oh!' And then when they come on set, it's like, 'Okay, be cool!' Also, that always seems to be the time that I mess up my lines! So things like that are a bit nerve-wracking. But at the same time, you enjoy your job, you do it because you love it and you're hopefully there for a reason after being chosen in the first place. The only thing you can do is just enjoy it and try your best."

And you must all be proud of how well Jen Metcalfe is doing on Dancing On Ice!
"Oh yeah, it's such a big family at Hollyoaks and we're all on Twitter telling absolutely everyone to get behind her. I love the love! It sounds so cheesy, but my heart melts a little bit when I see so many people saying, 'Go on Jen!' It brings us together a lot."

Are you hoping to attend one of the live shows to support her in person?
"Yeah, I am. At the moment I'm finding it hard because I've been working each Monday and so I wouldn't be able to attend the show the night before. But when she gets to the final, which I know she will, I reckon there'll be a lot of us there!"



How does Theresa cope with her ordeal?
"She doesn't have a clue where Kyle has taken her. He ties her up in an abandoned building, and her baby is there with her - so Theresa's mothering instincts kick in as well. She's absolutely terrified, but she also becomes a bit of a warrior because she feels like she really has to protect her baby."

Does Theresa worry that Kyle could hurt Kathleen-Angel?
"Yeah, definitely! Theresa worries that in order to get to her, Kyle could hurt the baby. And Kyle is very shifty about that - he knows that the baby is Theresa's weak point and he uses that to really wind Theresa up."

What does Kyle hope to achieve by doing all this?
"His motive is purely revenge - that's all he wants and Theresa doesn't know how far he'll go, because he's done so many bad things in the past. It's a really worrying time for her."

How does Warren become involved in the situation?
"It all starts when Warren has a conversation with Kyle on the phone. That puts a lot of questions in Theresa's mind because she wonders what Warren has to do with Kyle. So again, she's wondering what's going on and what could happen next."


We've heard that things get very dramatic towards the end of the week…
"Yeah - Warren, Ethan and Carmel all end up at the building. I can't say exactly what happens, but there's a stunt, someone gets shot and someone dies!"

Did you enjoy being at the centre of such a dramatic week for Hollyoaks?
"Oh yeah, it was so cool! You don't always get a chance to do stuff like this - soaps don't often do stunts all the time, but we're really lucky on Hollyoaks because there are a lot of stunts. It's amazing. Everyone spends a lot of time and effort on them and the crew do so much work, along with the actors and the directors. So much goes into it, and it's so fun to be out on location and doing something that is on such a big scale."

Theresa's guilt over Calvin has been a really long-running storyline - what have you thought of it all?
"It's been really exciting. I didn't think that Theresa would be the one who killed him when the storyline first came out, so that was a surprise. And it was also a bit scary because when you kill someone, you have to have a punishment - so I've been wondering for a year now, 'When am I going to go? When am I going to get caught?!'"

Do you think Theresa deserves to be punished for what she's done?
"It'd be heart-wrenching if she was punished and if she had to go - I'd miss her! But someone dies next week, so who knows what could happen?"


You've recently had a lot of scenes with Craig Vye, who plays Ethan, and Abi Phillips, who plays Liberty. Has it been nice to work with some new people?
"Yeah, it's been really good. When new people start, you remember what it was like for you when you first joined the show and all of the new things you experienced. You feel for them as well, because they've come into a big crowd of people and they don't know anyone's name. So you've just got to remember that and make them feel welcome. Craig and Abi have been fun to work with."

Do you think Theresa and Ethan are a good match?
"Well he's a cheating rat, isn't he?! He's a love rat! Theresa never gets it right with her men, does she? One day maybe she'll find someone who actually really likes her and they'll fall in love together. But until then…"

Thomas Sean Hughes, who played Theresa's love interest Logan in Hollyoaks Later has proved really popular, hasn't he?
"Oh yeah, he's had so many fans on Twitter and so many girls loved him! I think it'd be great to bring him back! I think he'd enjoy it and I think he'd be great, because he was a good asset to the show, wasn't he?"

What's the atmosphere been like on set since Hollyoaks' new producer has been appointed?
"At first you think, 'Uh oh!' And then when they come on set, it's like, 'Okay, be cool!' Also, that always seems to be the time that I mess up my lines! So things like that are a bit nerve-wracking. But at the same time, you enjoy your job, you do it because you love it and you're hopefully there for a reason after being chosen in the first place. The only thing you can do is just enjoy it and try your best."

And you must all be proud of how well Jen Metcalfe is doing on Dancing On Ice!
"Oh yeah, it's such a big family at Hollyoaks and we're all on Twitter telling absolutely everyone to get behind her. I love the love! It sounds so cheesy, but my heart melts a little bit when I see so many people saying, 'Go on Jen!' It brings us together a lot."

Are you hoping to attend one of the live shows to support her in person?
"Yeah, I am. At the moment I'm finding it hard because I've been working each Monday and so I wouldn't be able to attend the show the night before. But when she gets to the final, which I know she will, I reckon there'll be a lot of us there!"

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.list.co.uk/article/32605-...-in-hollyoaks/

Hollyoaks' Theresa McQueen and Brendan Brady could be set to find love, although actress Jorgie Porter believes Brendan is too much of a bad boy for her alter-ego.

Hollyoaks' Theresa McQueen and Brendan Brady could be set to find love.

Actress Jorgie Porter - who plays the man-eating minx in the Channel 4 soap - admitted while she is keen for her alter-ego to fall in love, she thinks Brendan (Emmett J. Scanlan) is too much of a bad boy for the blonde bombshell.

She exclusively told BANG Showbiz: "I would like Theresa to find a beautiful man to fall in love with. But knowing her, she'd fall in love with about five men all at the same time and become really confused and stressed out about loving them all. That would just be so typical of her.

"I think she should go for someone a bit different - Brendan is very different to her usual type, but then I think he might be a bit too bad for her. That would be a good pairing though! She definitely needs a new guy on the scene."

After having enjoyed a saucy night of passion with her own cousin Carmel's (Gemma Merna) husband Calvin Valentine (Ricky Whittle), which resulted in her falling pregnant and then shooting the police officer when he told her to get rid of the baby, Jorgie admits her character has a habit of falling for the wrong men.

She added: "She seems to fancy all the men that are totally wrong for her. She's a man-eater and a bit of a Lolita type, she's always really gone for the men that are the worst people she could possibly go for. Theresa has only got herself to blame though because she's the biggest flirt in the world."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has admitted that her character Theresa McQueen will feel "heartbroken" when her romance with Will Savage hits a stumbling block in the coming days.

The pair are about to run into problems when Freshers' Week arrives at Hollyoaks Community College and Will makes some new friends, including rock chick Ash, played by Holly Weston.

Porter told Inside Soap: "She notices his growing bond with Ash. Will says he'll go out with Theresa, but then he ends up getting drunk and partying with his new mates instead.

"She soon realises that she's not his number one priority anymore, and she's left a bit heartbroken by that. Theresa's feeling extremely left out."

She added: "Will is genuinely oblivious to how Theresa feels about his new life, but not in a nasty way. He really doesn't mean to upset her with his behaviour or do anything wrong."

Hollyoaks bosses are introducing five new Freshers in total, who become regular characters from Monday.

Meanwhile, Porter recently confirmed that she is enjoying a real-life romance with James Atherton, who plays Will, describing him as a "great guy".

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has admitted that she'd like to play a totally different character to Theresa McQueen.

The actress, who is currently a favourite on Dancing On Ice, insisted that she is happy to stay at the Channel 4 soap for the time being, but teased that killing Calvin Valentine may come back to haunt Theresa.

"I've not got any ideas of going anywhere else and no-one's asked me to do anything else. You never know what's going to happen. Theresa can't get away with being a murderer forever," Porter said, according to PA.

"I'd love to just play somebody completely different like in an insane asylum or on Downton Abbey, just somewhere completely different, with a different accent.

"I'd love to do something evil. That would be fantastic. In my day-to-day life I'm a bit scruffy anyway. It wouldn't bother me a bit, it would be completely different and the shock element of that would be really good."

Porter recently admitted that she is too exhausted for sex after performing on Dancing On Ice.

----------


## Perdita

Jorgie Porter has insisted that she has no plans to leave Hollyoaks in the near future.

The actress, who plays Theresa McQueen and is currently a favourite to win Dancing On Ice, admitted that never plans too far ahead.

"Hollywood sounds lovely, but you know, I never thought I'd get to do what I'm doing. I never think, 'I'm going to do this,' because you can set yourself up for a fall," Porter told PA.

"I've never been one of those people who set their minds on winning things, because I'd be frustrated in the end. So I go into things with an open mind; I'm just going to do things that make me happy. If something isn't making me happy, then I'll change what I'm doing.

"You never know what might come along - just go with the flow. I've achieved a lot because I never thought I'd be an actress but I am one. I've had my first TV break with Hollyoaks, but you never know what might happen. I don't want to say no to anything that might challenge me."

Porter recently confessed that she would like a role in Downton Abbey.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has admitted that she was sad when her character Theresa McQueen broke up with Will Savage.

The pair ended their relationship in late December after drifting apart once Will had enrolled at Hollyoaks Community College.

In real life, Porter has been dating co-star James Atherton - who plays Will - for the past few months.

 


Porter told Inside Soap: "I was gutted when Will and Theresa split up. It wasn't just because I couldn't work with my boyfriend more, but also because James is such a great actor.

"I never thought in my life that I'd enjoy working with a boyfriend, but I absolutely love it. So both me and James really want Theresa and Will to get back together."

Theresa's old spark with Joel Dexter (Andrew Still) is about to be revisited on screen following his return to the village.

Porter said: "Clearly there's something between Theresa and Joel, and they do get together for a short while. But it all goes wrong after Joel bumps into Will and they end up having a fight. Theresa's not impressed by Joel's jealous streak - but she's still got the hots for him."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Jorgie Porter has been named the 'Hottest Girl In Soap' by FHM magazine.

The actress has played Theresa McQueen in Hollyoaks and its post-watershed E4 spinoff Hollyoaks Later since 2008.

Porter will reportedly have a big part in the upcoming series of Hollyoaks Later, which airs this autumn.

"It gets seriously rude," she said of the new episodes.

"It's like rude rude. The kind of stuff that you might see and it might be awkward if you ever see me again."

Asked what she is like on set, Porter said: "I'm uncontrollable. I'm not allowed any energy drinks. I get very energetic."

The upcoming fifth series of Hollyoaks Later will feature a cameo from Lethal Bizzle.

Footage was filmed last night (July 31) at a special VIP gig in Liverpool especially for the programme.

Show chiefs have confirmed that the filming will feature Hollyoaks sixth formers Jono (Dylan Llewellyn), Neil (Tosin Cole) and Bart (Jonny Clarke).

The full feature and more pictures appear in this month's FHM magazine, on sale from Thursday (August 2).

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks revisits Theresa McQueen's dark side next week as she holds Dodger Savage at gunpoint.

Upcoming episodes see Theresa tell Dodger (Danny Mac) the truth about Calvin Valentine's murder, deciding to be honest about her past when he insists that there should be no secrets between them.

Unfortunately for Theresa, she soon realises that Dodger isn't really interested in her at all, and was only ever quizzing her to find out whether she killed Texas Longford. 

When a distraught Theresa then threatens Dodger with a gun, could history be about to repeat itself?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jorgie Porter, who plays Theresa, to hear more about next week's dramatic storyline.

Would you have liked Theresa to have been Texas's killer?
"Well, I think I've been quite lucky because Theresa has killed before but so far she's got away with it. Often soap characters don't get away with killing someone for very long, so it's quite unusual. 

"If Theresa had killed this time she would have been a serial killer, so I think she would have definitely needed a comeuppance. Because of that, I'm glad that Theresa didn't kill again, although it would have been a massive and exciting storyline!"

How strong are Theresa's feelings for Dodger at the moment?
"She is obsessed! Theresa absolutely loves and adores Dodger. I think she just gets wrapped up in her relationships and always thinks her latest boyfriend is going to be the father of her children!"

Does Theresa realise that Dodger suspects she killed Texas?
"Not at first, but at the funeral, Dodger declares his love for Texas. Theresa can't believe it, and her reaction is, 'How can you still love this woman? She's dead!'

"Dodger also manipulates Theresa by telling her that they can be together, but only if there are no more secrets. He wants them to declare everything to each other. Theresa is quite shocked, but she does decide to tell him the truth about Calvin's murder.

"It's obviously not the right thing to do, but Theresa is so obsessed with Dodger that she thinks they'll have a 'happily ever after' if she tells him about her past."

How does Dodger react?
"Dodger is really shocked and assumes that it means Theresa also killed Texas. Alarm bells are ringing in his head!"

Does Theresa feel any guilt over what happened to Calvin?
"I think Theresa doesn't see herself as a murderer. To this day, she still believes that Calvin deserved what he got, because he was cheating, lying and he didn't want the baby that Theresa was carrying. 

"It's actually a similar situation with Dodger. He still loves Texas rather than her, so when Theresa realises this, she gets very angry and thinks that she really could kill this guyâ¦"

What's going through her mind when she holds Dodger at gunpoint?
"Theresa is in a blind blaze of fury! She can't believe that she's in the same situation again, and she doesn't understand why men just have to lie to her all the time. Theresa takes the word 'love' really seriously, so if someone tells her that they love her, she doesn't think they can just back out of it. She's absolutely raging with Dodger."

Is Theresa really capable of pulling the trigger, or is she just trying to scare Dodger?
"I definitely think she's capable of killing again. She got away with killing Calvin because the whole family stuck up for her, so who's to say that Theresa couldn't get away with killing Dodger too?"

Do you prefer playing Theresa's nicer side or her bad girl storylines?
"I really love the fact that Theresa has got so many sides to her. She's has a comedy role and can be loveable, but I feel really lucky that she has killed someone and still seems to be liked by the viewers. 

"Theresa falls in love easily, like most girls do, and I think people can relate to that. But she also has a psycho side, which I think is what boys drive her to! Some girls can probably relate to that as well!"

Carmel is also getting suspicious of Theresa, isn't she?
"Yes, as it's bringing back memories of Calvin. The two of them had a massive row with each other back in the day over this. Calvin was the love of Carmel's life, so you never know whether she has really forgiven Theresa deep down. If she's done it before, who's to say she won't do it again? And if she does, who's to say that Carmel won't grass on her and get her arrested? Carmel probably thinks this needs to stopâ¦"

There are lots of new male characters joining the village. Would you like Theresa to get a new love interest, or stay focused on Dodger?
"I always feel like Theresa needs a man in her life. I don't know whether pointing a gun at Dodger might ruin everything, but I absolutely love working with Danny Mac. He's so much fun, but you know what Theresa's like - she's like a little hussy!"

What else is coming up for Theresa?
"To be honest, I really don't know, but I know that we usually have late-night episodes so if they happen this year, I really hope Theresa is in them! That would be awesome."

Do you think it was the right choice to make Will the killer?
"Definitely. I think James's storyline is fantastic and with the way it's played out this year, I think it would have been a tragedy if Will hadn't been the killer, to be honest! 

"Will is so creepy and so weird, so if he hadn't been the killer, I think people would have been disappointed. It's also a huge twist because nobody knew that Will could walk, so I think it's fantastic that he is the killer."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has announced that she is leaving the show.

The actress, who has played Theresa McQueen for five years, will bow out of the Channel 4 soap at the end of her current contract.

Confirming her decision, Porter told the Daily Star Sunday: "I've loved playing Theresa and of course being a McQueen. I've been so lucky to have been given some amazing storylines over the last five years.

"I start to feel a little emotional when I think about leaving but the time is right for me to move on. I've still got a while to go yet so there'll be plenty more mischief from Theresa over the next few months."

Theresa's exit storyline will see her finally "face the consequences" of killing Calvin Valentine back in 2010. However, the door will still be left open for a possible return.

Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood said: "Jorgie is a beautiful, sexy and delightful presence on and off screen - a real talent. But Theresa has got away with murder for many years, so it is time for her to face the consequences."

A rocky year for the McQueens has already seen fan favourites Claire Cooper and Nicole Barber-Lane depart their respective roles as Jacqui and Myra.

Porter is expected to film her final scenes later in the year.

----------

lizann (13-10-2013), tammyy2j (14-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

good

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' cast and crew gathered for an emotional farewell to Jorgie Porter today (December 17) as she finished filming at the soap.

The actress is bowing out from her role as Theresa McQueen after five years playing the character.

Jorgie Porter's final day at Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Jorgie Porter's final day at Hollyoaks

As our pictures show, the Hollyoaks team surprised a tearful Porter after she filmed her final scene, handing over presents and giving her a send-off to remember.

Theresa's exit scenes will air next month, when she is expected to finally face the consequences of killing Calvin Valentine back in 2010.

Jorgie becomes emotional on her last day
Â© Lime Pictures
Jorgie becomes emotional on her last day

Cast and crew gather for Jorgie Porter's farewell
Â© Lime Pictures
Cast and crew gather for Jorgie Porter's farewell

The door is being left open for a future return and show sources have suggested that Theresa will be back on screen following a break.

Porter is currently in training for the upcoming 'All-Stars' series of Dancing on Ice, which airs from January 5. She was runner-up on the ITV skating contest in 2012.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2nnjCmcoX

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks airs a dramatic exit storyline for Theresa McQueen next week as she decides to flee the country after Sonny Valentine returns to the village.

With Sonny now working as a police detective, Theresa fears that it's only a matter of time before she is caught out for the murder of his brother Calvin.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jorgie Porter, who plays Theresa, to hear more about her Hollyoaks departure and whether she'll be back.

How are you feeling now that your time on Hollyoaks has come to an end?
"I'm really sad. I had my leaving party recently and it was really great as loads of people turned up and we were dancing all night! I looked round the room and thought, 'These are such cool people and I love them all'. I think I'll also miss being in a secure job and one that was so fantastic."

Why did you decide to leave? Was it just so you could fit in your return to Dancing on Ice, or were there other reasons too?
"I think doing two things was really hard last time. When I was on Dancing on Ice the first time round I was doing it alongside Hollyoaks in the daytime and I also did the tour, so it absolutely killed me. This time I thought, 'I don't think I'll be able to do both this time without dying at the end!' That did help to make the decision a little bit."

Are you just taking a break from Hollyoaks or do you see it as a permanent exit?
"Well, they've not killed me. Hopefully they haven't anyway - I'm hoping they don't stick a gravestone in without telling me! (Laughs.) It's really great to have the door left open. I've loved Hollyoaks and I would definitely go back, but I also want to see what happens."

What was your last day on set like?
"I did my final scene and then everyone surprised me by coming together on set to give me a send-off - even my boyfriend James who played Will Savage. Everyone was clapping for ages - it was really overwhelming.

"On the same week, I had my leaving party which was at Empire in Liverpool. Gemma Merna organised it and it had the best DJ ever - he only played dirty R&B and hip-hop, which was all I wanted! Everyone was dancing and then it switched to Motown. I just hope nobody was drunk in work the next day!"

Theresa has got away with murder for the past three years, but next week everything starts to catch up with her. Do you think it was important to show her facing the consequences?
"Definitely. I don't think anyone should get away with murder. I've always been on pins for the last few years waiting for something like this to happen - I'm just lucky that Dancing on Ice came along when it's happening!"

How did you feel about the writers bringing back Sonny Valentine?
"It's exciting. It's always exciting when you get someone new to work with but as soon as I heard about it I thought, 'Uh-oh, that's my exit!'

"Aaron Fontaine who's playing Sonny now is lovely. He's obviously a bit of a handsome chap and he's going to be working a lot with Gemma as well. He told me he was a bit gutted because he felt like he was taking my place - I was leaving just as he arrived!"

How does Theresa feel when she sees Sonny?
"When Theresa first sees Sonny she fancies him a little bit, but then he says his name and she thinks, 'Oh crap'. Everything just comes back to her. Obviously it's all been forgotten about for a while and nobody has really thought about it. When Theresa realises that Sonny is back it's an absolute shock, like a bomb dropping."

Does Theresa feel any guilt about her crime?
"I don't think she feels much guilt about what happened to Calvin, but I think she does feel guilty about ruining Carmel's family life as she knows how much Calvin meant to her. It's not really in Theresa to be a murderer, it was just a sudden reaction at the time."

What happens after Sonny's return?
"Theresa goes to Mercedes to talk about it and Mercedes advises her to go to the airport and leave the country. They do arrive at the airport but you'll have to tune in to find out whether she does manage to get away. It's really exciting - I spent a lot of time in that airport running around in heels!"

How did you feel about Theresa's malicious emails to Dodger, which saw her pretend to be Texas?
"I think Theresa did that so Dodger would fall in love with her more. Obviously it was the most stupid thing she could have done and it didn't go to plan. Theresa just gets wrapped up in men so much and thinks they could be her baby's daddy, but it never happens! She doesn't go about things the right way and she's really desperate. It's a bit embarrassing really!" 

How have your fans reacted to the news that you're leaving?
"I've had so many Twitter messages from people saying, 'No don't go!' It's been really lovely to see people say they don't want her to leave, even though she hasn't had a big storyline recently. Lots of people have said they love seeing Theresa on screen so the reaction has been amazing."

What are your best memories of being on Hollyoaks?
"There are so many. Every single day I was there, I laughed. I don't think I ever had a bad day there, and I think that's because the people make it what it is. It's so close-knit like a big family and I'm really going to miss everyone. It didn't even feel like work when I was doing scenes because I enjoyed it so much."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has announced that she is returning to the show.

The actress, who plays Theresa McQueen, will be back on screen later this year after just a few months away from the Channel 4 soap.

Theresa is currently in prison after finally being caught out as the culprit behind Calvin Valentine's 2010 murder. Her new storyline is expected to feature more twists and turns in the build-up to her trial.

Porter commented: "I am excited to be returning. Theresa is awaiting trial but has some serious unfinished business before then so I am thrilled to be able to come back and finish what we started."

A show statement added: "Theresa is on a mission and she's got a secret that's going to shock a lot of people around the village."

Porter quit Hollyoaks last October, but at the time a show source told Digital Spy that she was expected to return following a break.

The 26-year-old later clarified that she left the show so that she could fully focus on the All-Star series of ITV's Dancing on Ice, only to be left stunned when she was voted out the first week.

She told Digital Spy last month: "I thought for Dancing on Ice I'd need time out for it, but I didn't. When I did it two years ago I was absolutely exhausted because I was doing Hollyoaks, Hollyoaks Later and the Dancing on Ice tour.

"I even had to cancel a few of the tour dates because I fell asleep, my body was just exhausted, so I thought it would be a good idea to [concentrate on it]."

Porter has played Theresa since 2008.

----------

tammyy2j (24-04-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why? She is a bad character

----------

lizann (24-04-2014)

----------


## lizann

no please no

----------


## tammyy2j

Jorgie Porter has spoken to Digital Spy about her return to the soap, promising that there are big plans for her character Theresa McQueen.

Theresa will reappear on screen in August following seven months away. The feisty blonde is currently in prison after finally being caught out as Calvin Valentine's killer, but her new storyline will ultimately see her released from jail and head back to the village.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the launch of Pentahotel Birmingham this week, Porter revealed: "When you see Theresa again, she is definitely desperate to get her baby back. She's had a lot of time to think in prison as there isn't much to do, so she's grown a bit desperate.

"In Theresa's head, she's not a murderer - she's just a girl with a baby. She just thinks that what she did to Calvin was a last-minute decision and she had reasons for it, but obviously she's sad about it and she's sorry about it as well.

"Theresa is also coming back with a secret, which is amazing! I can't say what it is because I don't want to spoil it - it's that great!"

On Theresa eventually returning to the village, she continued: "Calvin's brother Sonny still being there is obviously going to cause a lot of tension! Also, as some of the McQueen family aren't around at the moment, Theresa won't have the full back-up and support from them.

"It's nice that the family is being extended this year. It's always nice to be part of a big family. It's two new girls joining and I'm a girl's girl. The McQueens all stick together!"

Porter has already started filming her return storyline and featured in Hollyoaks' recently-released 'Six Weeks of Summer' trailer.

Discussing how it felt to return, she added: "The whole time since I've known about going back, I've been so excited. I just want to be working every single day, but when you're first starting out again, it's just a scene here and a scene there. 

"I just want to be in work every single day because it's so fun and the crew are great. It genuinely feels like a family. I'm so happy and flattered that they asked me back."

The 26-year-old also stayed tight-lipped when asked whether Theresa has unfinished business with her old flame Dodger Savage (Danny Mac).

She laughed: "Like I say, she's had a lot of time to think in prison, so whether or not Dodger would pop up in her mind, we just don't know yet!"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Theresa McQueen hatches a dramatic plan in order to escape prison in an upcoming storyline. 

The plot will also see the return of Myra (Nicole Barber-Lane), who bowed out of the soap last year and is currently living in Spain under a fake identity.

Viewers know that Theresa (Jorgie Porter) is currently in prison after confessing to the murder of Calvin Valentine in 2010. However, after a recent visit from Sonny (Aaron Fontaine) left her feeling suspicious, she called on her mother Kathleen (Alison Burrows) for help.

Despite Kathleen's determination to free her daughter by revealing the truth about Sonny, Theresa is not counting on her to sort the situation out and decides to hatch a plan of her own.

After a visit from Phoebe and Mercedes, the three girls manage to concoct an escape route for Theresa, despite some reservations from a concerned Nana.

When Theresa manages to get herself out of prison and into hospital, Mercedes dresses as a doctor, steals a wheelchair and heads to find Theresa in order to help her escape for good.

Running from the hospital, the girls' plan hits a hurdle when they are discovered by Sonny and he bundles them into his car, determined to arrest them. However, they are all soon stopped in their tracks by a newly blonde Myra, who hits Sonny over the head.

The reunited McQueen clan then escape to the village where they face more problems in the form of Carmel, who has picked up Theresa's daughter Kathleen-Angel from nursery. 

Catching up with Carmel at Dodger's boat, Myra desperately tries to persuade her daughter that Sonny is no good and that the toddler should go with Theresa instead. 

After heading to Browning's flat, Carmel decides that Kathleen-Angel should choose who she wants to be with. As she starts running towards her mum, will Theresa manage to make an escape with her daughter?

----------


## lizann

so who is she up the duffer by? dodger?

----------


## lizann

i hope dodger really isn't baby myra's real daddy

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks favourite Jorgie Porter will be waving goodbye to the village again.

The actress has decided to bow out from her role as Theresa McQueen but will remain on screen until next year.

Firm details of the popular character's departure story are unclear at this early stage, but show insiders have tipped Theresa for much more drama before she goes.

Tabloid reports suggest that Porter will pursue Hollywood ambitions once she films her exit scenes.

The 27-year-old took a trip out to LA earlier this month and is said to be already making plans for her future career.

A Hollyoaks spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Theresa McQueen is currently embroiled in exciting storylines well into next year. Theresa and her aunt Myra do come and go from Hollyoaks village but we do not comment on individual artistes' contracts."

A on-set source added that Porter's exit is being treated as another break, with the door wide open for a likely return further on down the line.

Fans know that Porter previously left the show in December 2013, but her return as Theresa was announced just four months later.

The star had quit so that she could fully focus on the All-Star series of ITV's Dancing on Ice, only to be left red-faced when she was voted out the first week.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3gGDas7vd

----------


## Perdita

Jorgie Porter's final Hollyoaks scenes are airing tonight (March 10).​

The I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here! star, who plays Theresa McQueen,​ has bowed out after seven years on the Channel 4 soap and said she's "so sad" to be leaving.

The actress enthused: "I have loved playing Theresa McQueen and am so sad to leave Hollyoaks but I have hugely enjoyed my exit plot and viewers will have to watch tonight to see whether it really is the end of Theresa.


Â©  Channel 4
"When I look back, the crew and staff at Hollyoaks have had such a major part in my life from youth to young adulthood and I will miss working with everyone.

"Being on the show has led to me working with fantastic actors and directors and making friends for life. I laughed every single day on set."

Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood added: "Theresa McQueen will always have a special place in my heart and those of the audience.


Â©  Channel 4
"Jorgie made Theresa pocket-sized soap icon and a ball of energy on set, I know that she will go on to do great things and the cast and crew will miss her greatly."

She's been keeping busy lately with an appearance on Lip Sync Battle and has recently signed on for an Are You Being Served? remake alongside Sherrie Hewson.

Porter's scenes will air on E4's first look episode at 7pm.


_Digital Spy_

----------


## tammyy2j

Jorgie Porter is returning to Hollyoaks after four years away

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...eresa-mcqueen/

----------


## lizann

does she not care about what silas does or did

----------

